# Créer partitions logiques Mac pour booter plusieurs OS



## flosouillard (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie depuis quelques temps de faire un triple boot sur mon ordinateur.
Avant la sortie de Lion, sous Snow Leopard, il n'y avait pas de problème j'avais un disque organisé de la façon suivante :
1) EFI
2) Mac OS X Leopard
3) Windows
4) Linux

Maintenant que je suis passé sous Lion, les problèmes interviennent ...
Une partition "Recovery est créée à l'installation de Lion.
Je ne peux pas la supprimer sans quoi la fonction "Localiser my Mac" de Lion ne fonctionnerait plus.
J'ai donc un disque présenté de cette façon :
1) EFI
2) MAC OS X Lion
3) Recovery
4) WINDOWS
5) LINUX

Le MBR pouvant contenir seulement 4 partitions, LINUX n'est pas bootable
Je tiens à préciser qu'en supprimant la partition Recovery et donc avec le schéma suivant, le boot de tous mes OS fonctionne :
1) EFI
2) Mac OS X Lion
3 Windows
4) Linux

Après plusieurs recherches sur internet, j'ai donc pensé à créer une partition étendue contenant 2 partitions logiques Linux et Windows
Voici un schéma :




J'ai donc booté un CD d'ubuntu afin d'utiliser Gparted
J'ai créé une nouvelle table de partitions :
Une première partition primaire destinée à l'installation de Lion
Une partition étendue contenant 2 partitions logiques destinées à l'installation de Windows et Linux

Reboot puiis installation de Lion ...
Lion me dit qu'il n'est pas possible d'installer l'OS sur la partition MAC car il lui faut une table de partition de type GUID.

Je ne sais donc vraiment pas comment faire ... 

Merci d'avance pour vos propositions


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2011)

Il va falloir que je déplace chaque nouveau fil dans le bon forum ?
Ça commence à devenir agaçant...


----------



## flosouillard (10 Novembre 2011)

Mon problème ne concerne pas les Macs ?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2011)

Cela concerne le multi-boot. Pas Max OS X lui-même.


----------



## flosouillard (10 Novembre 2011)

J'en enfin résolu mon problème ...
Il suffit de créer une table de partitions de la façon suivante :

1) EFI
2) LINUX
3) WINDOWS
4) MAC

A la suite de l'installation de Mac la partition Recovery se place en 5ième position


----------

